# Just a little Hoverfly from the iphone



## TipTop (Jul 17, 2014)

I was really quite pleased with this Hoverfly shot taken with the Iphone, what do you think to it.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 17, 2014)

Just with your iPhone?
That's quite nice.  I love those eyes.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 17, 2014)

Pretty good for an iPhone!


----------



## TipTop (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks both, love what the little iphone can do


----------



## greybeard (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm impressed!


----------



## Actinia (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice that you have got most of the fly in focus. Bet you'd be hard pressed to get a better pic on a DSL!


----------



## annamaria (Aug 9, 2014)

How did you manage that with the iPhone? Good shot.


----------



## TipTop (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and sorry for the delay in responding. Only just found tapatalk to log back in 

annemarie I shot this keeping very very very steady with the Ollo clip macro lens attached to my iPhone


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria (Nov 27, 2014)

TipTop said:


> Thanks for the replies and sorry for the delay in responding. Only just found tapatalk to log back in
> 
> annemarie I shot this keeping very very very steady with the Ollo clip macro lens attached to my iPhone
> 
> ...



Pretty cool gadget then.


----------

